# EDIT?



## glass man (Nov 29, 2009)

DOES ANYONE HAVE THE EDIT ANYMORE? I SAW IT SAID EDIT FROM ONE DAY TO 5 MINUTES.[:-][:-] !!


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey Jamie,

 I coulda really used that edit button last night, but could not find it. I'm sure there is some really "Good Reason," for changing the window from 1 day to 5 minutos. It makes it tough for us typing and visually challenged types, IMO. Could you use your influence to see if we could get a half hour. Fifteen minutes, even...

 Ya gotta be fast and accurate when that stop-watch is ticking...


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 29, 2009)

I saw that too Jamie.  Not sure why they changed it, but on the bright side, if I make a spelling error I'm not going to worry about editing it later when I see it.


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 29, 2009)

I miss a lot, so on the bright side (again), I won't miss what's going on[8|] 
 If someone decides to post pictures from their family album, I don't think they are planning on editing it anyway.


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 29, 2009)

I think it's a great idea. For one, it will make people think twice about what they post, hopefully at least those who are "typing angry" .. far as editing for typos, just review your work before hitting "OK" ..you can even hit "PREVIEW" if you like.. hey, when you're out driving, do you zoom blindly thru an intersection, and then check the rearview mirror to see if you ran a red light?? [8|] [:-]


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 29, 2009)

does "not editing" include not being able to go back and delete your own post?
 Not sure I would make posts if that's the case. There have been a few times I have gone back and deleted my posts for various reasons. 
 Not sure I understand that annoucement because it seems like I have edited posts much older than 1 day?


----------



## woody (Nov 29, 2009)

I noticed that, too, today.





*Editing Posts* -- _11/28/2009 12:00:00 AM_ 

The period for editing or deleting a post has been changed from 1 day to 5 minutes.


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 29, 2009)

I have never been able to delete a post....???


----------



## glass man (Nov 29, 2009)

ONE THING FOR SURE IT WILL MAKE ME BE MORE THOUGHTFUL BEFORE POSTING. THAT IS A GOOD THANG! WOW THOUGH MY BAD SPELIN  WILL REALLY SHOW EVEN MOORE!JUST GOTA CATCH IT FORE [PLAYING THROUGH!] I SAY "OK"!

 THIS COULD PROVE INTERESTING AS OF LATE I HAVE NOTICED A LOT OF "EDIT" FROM ESPECIALLY ONE OR TWO PEOPLE AND WONDERED????? JIMI

 DON'T KNOW BOUT YALL,BUT I DON'T WANT TO EAT ANY FORM OF TURKEY TILL.....NEXT YEAR!!

 TIME SOON FOR CHRISTMAS HAM! WOW THANKSGIVING AND CHRISTMAS NEEDS TO BE 6 MONTHS APART!! THE JOAD FAMILY


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 29, 2009)

I think a 2 second warning would be good . 
  AIR Sirens going off! Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  RUN RUN!  grab the mouse! grab the mouse! <poof>


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 29, 2009)

> I have never been able to delete a post....???


 
 True, i meant delete all the text in the post as opposed to changing the content. I guess that would still fall under editing.
 maybe this is something that is being implemented as part the next upgrade to the forum software. Seems like something the admin would have control of though. I dont use this particular forum software so i dont know.


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 29, 2009)

I see, thank you Matt.. I thought I hadn't yet earned the right to delete my own posts, though looking back at what I've posted around here, you'd think they would want me to..! []


----------



## epackage (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm the one at fault and I'm trying to make it right, I have asked Admin to set it back to what it was if possible and told him I would no longer post here. It wasn't fair to let a disagreement between myself and another forum be written about in the public forum, we should have handled it thru PM's. I went back and deleted my post's once this was brought to my attention and I had cooled down, I didn't do it to embarass or harass the other member and then try and hide it. I told Roger to feel free to ban me from the site and to give you fine people the right to edit your post's as you always have. I'm not sure if this is my last post here or not but I thought you all should know so there is no finger pointing at anyone else.

 I hope to contribute again, but if not, thank you all for a wonderful 7 months of knowledge and just good times....

                                                                         Jim


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 29, 2009)

I doubt you're on death row here, Jim.. this adjustment is intended to remind people they should be accountable for what they post.. to teach us to take a deep breath, have a cig, walk the dog.. whatever it takes to simmer down and ask yourself  "Do I really want to post this on a public forum?"


----------



## epackage (Nov 29, 2009)

I know Charlie but I just didn't want everyone speculating as to who or what caused it to happen. I'm hoping it all gets worked out and if I have to stop posting so you guys and gals can have your forum back to normal that is ok with me, but I hope that doesn't happen....[]


----------



## mr.fred (Nov 29, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> I know Charlie but I just didn't want everyone speculating as to who or what caused it to happen. I'm hoping it all gets worked out and if I have to stop posting so you guys and gals can have your forum back to normal that is ok with me, but I hope that doesn't happen....[]


                    Just let it go-----it's bottles over the dam[8D]----things will get back to normal (if) you stop bringing it up[&o]   Mr.Fred.


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm just saying don't sweat it, man.. it can be changed again, let's see how this 5 minute thing works.. maybe we will adapt and won't miss it anymore.. but if this isn't working out, I'll draw up a petition for us..[8|]


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 29, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> I think it's a great idea. For one, it will make people think twice about what they post, hopefully at least those who are "typing angry" .. far as editing for typos, just review your work before hitting "OK" ..you can even hit "PREVIEW" if you like.. hey, when you're out driving, do you zoom blindly thru an intersection, and then check the rearview mirror to see if you ran a red light?? [8|] [:-]


 
 But what about drunk typing? []  I wouldn't exactly compare typos to running a red light.  Even we English majors misspell.  In fact, I noticed my spelling becoming worse after reading others' typos so much.  I don't care, though, I just love bottles and if someone misspells something, it doesn't bother me.  It's more of a personal pet peeve.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Nov 29, 2009)

> you can even hit "PREVIEW" if you like..


 
 I have never done that Chuck. For some reason, I always think that I typed it correctly and even if I pre-read them I don't see the glaring mistakes until after its posted. Five minutes should be enough to fix them, though.


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 29, 2009)

I think people should definately be responsible with what they post. 
 But I also feel there are legitiment reasons for wanting to delete an old post.
 I would feel less comfortable posting knowing its basically written in stone after 5 minutes.
 Less posts may be a good thing though.


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 29, 2009)

At least we've not yet lost our appetite for a wholesome debate about forum member privileges.. I just love this place! []


----------



## milkglassbottles (Nov 30, 2009)

5 minutes huh? I will be back in 6...or not.


----------



## glass man (Nov 30, 2009)

I'M AFRAID! VERY ,VERY AFRAID! WELL NOT VERY AFRAID. MORE LIKE UNCOMFORTABLE. WELL NO THAT AIN'T EXACTLY IT EITHER... AH WHO GIVES A DAMN![][] LET THE CHIPS FLY O MY BROTHERS AND SISTERS!![8D] JERRY   


    IT WORKS!! JOHNNY


----------



## epackage (Nov 30, 2009)

OK Roger, thanx for allowing me to stay and for having such a great site. I'm happy to hear I'm not the reason....
                                                   Jim


----------



## toshsheritagefarm (Feb 17, 2010)

I was unaware of the fact that posts here were not editable. A fair warning should be given that this boards rules are different than others! I have a phone number in a post that I wish to have removed, as well as my e-mail, as I do not want telemarketers finding it!


----------



## blobbottlebob (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey Tosh,
 I think that if you make the administrators aware of the specific post that you want to delete, they can make it happen for you. If you'd like to keep that information private in the future use PM (private messages) to share more confidential stuff . . .


----------



## toshsheritagefarm (Feb 17, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  blobbottlebob
> 
> Hey Tosh,
> ...If you'd like to keep that information private in the future use PM (private messages) to share more confidential stuff . . .


 Yes, I'm aware of that now..


----------



## stumpknocker (Feb 17, 2010)

I myself preview all my post but have also use the edit button to fix errors not caught after I have posted. However the edit feature does not work after a period of about five minutes. I did ask the administrator to delete one of my posts all together and he did.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 17, 2010)

i LIKE IT THIS WAY.. i TRULY BELIEVE IT DOES MORE GOOD THAN HARM, OVERALL..


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 17, 2010)

OOPS ..I had the caps locked.. well, nothing I can do now 'cept apologize... [&o]


----------

